# SOFIA C8M



## L1AN9 (Aug 21, 2017)

Does anyone has complete information about this lathe machine..... As I trying to restore and maintain thin machine in well conditions.... I need thread and feed chart.... Moreover the gears position...... Thanks


----------



## L1AN9 (Aug 21, 2017)

Please anyone


----------



## L1AN9 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## L1AN9 (Aug 21, 2017)

Again


----------



## dlane (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcom to HM , Can you post some pics of it ? , I don't recognize the name it could be a rebranded common machine.
It is going to take longer than three minutes to get a responses.


----------



## L1AN9 (Aug 29, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0CzCvl_NYgfcGw3Wm4wMnY1QTg/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## L1AN9 (Aug 29, 2017)

I can not upload......hence I shared a link up there..... Thank you


----------



## pebbleworm (Aug 29, 2017)

From the name could it be Bulgarian?  A picture of any nameplates would be helpful .  You can get an idea what the speed and feed settings do by engaging a set of levers and rotating the machine by hand for a few revolutions.  Record that and move on to another setting.


----------



## pebbleworm (Aug 29, 2017)

Tracked a manual down for a larger Sofia machine, a C11M at:
https://store.lathes.co.uk/sofia


----------



## L1AN9 (Aug 29, 2017)

thanks for all answers....


----------

